# Coffee drinkers.....what you got on hand?



## Username_13 (Aug 15, 2019)

For years I drank crap with lots of cream & lots of sugar. About 5 years ago, I started developing blood sugar issues, took me two years to go to black coffee. Now, I have no idea how I ever drank it loaded up with all that stuff! LOL. Right now I've got some naturally washed & organic Peruvian Utcubamba & Mexican Altura in the fridge...both ground for a french press. Have not started grinding my own beans yet. The Altura is my all time favorite. It's low acid, smooth & chocolaty.....in fact, I swear to god that when it is luke-warm it literally tastes like chocolate milk! Especially when I put a cinnamon stick directly in the tea kettle. The Utcubamba is also low acid but much more fruity with subtle notes of cocoa. I'd say my other favorites are Ethiopian Harrar and Indonesian Blawan Estates....both are amazing. What are your favorites and why?


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've turned to straight up espresso to avoid additives and it's less filling.


----------



## deeee (Dec 25, 2014)

I just use the Zavida brand beans from Costco since most of my employees prefer that one. Double long espresso (black) - we use the Delonghi Magnifica, excellent machine.


----------



## cruzmisl (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a Ratio 8 and an Elektra T1 for espresso based drinks. Recently I added a new much more affordable "brewing" device. Buy yourself an ISI whipping siphon and nitrous chargers. Add 100g of your favorite coffee (grind for French press) 500g water and charge with two nitrous chargers and put it in the fridge for two hours. Bleed off pressure and strain using a Chemex style filter. Use deliciously smooth coffee however you like! Dilute with water around 50/50 or to your taste

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

cruzmisl said:


> I have a Ratio 8 and an Elektra T1 for espresso based drinks. Recently I added a new much more affordable "brewing" device. Buy yourself an ISI whipping siphon and nitrous chargers. Add 100g of your favorite coffee (grind for French press) 500g water and charge with two nitrous chargers and put it in the fridge for two hours. Bleed off pressure and strain using a Chemex style filter. Use deliciously smooth coffee however you like! Dilute with water around 50/50 or to your taste
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Does it aerate?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

I use a breville barrista express for my morning lattes, great machine with a built in grinder. As far as coffee goes is use my black rifle - apache gunship. Good combo with the machine no extra addatives 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I roast my own beans as I need them, so they're always fresh. I used to mainly do french press, but a few years ago I dug a Krups Mocha Brew out of the closet and I actually like it a little better. It steam brews the coffee under pressure, so it's kind of a hybrid between drip and espresso. Roaster is a Behmor 1600, which has a smoke suppression system, so I can roast indoors with the range hood fan on and not set off the smoke alarm as long as I don't burn the beans Charbuck style. I have about 40 lbs. of green beans on hand:

Ethiopia Kayon Mountain 
Taaroo Lot 2

Ethiopia Shakiso 
Kayon Mountain Farm

Organic Colombia 
Tolima AGPROCEM


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

My mom makes her own blend of beans from Colombia and its amazing!!


----------



## cruzmisl (Apr 8, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> Does it aerate?
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Initially, it is highly aerated like a soda but once filtered it's flat.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzmisl (Apr 8, 2018)

And you need to use three chargers not two as I stated in the original post.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Blancareeman (Sep 22, 2019)

The coffee lover is here


----------



## Blancareeman (Sep 22, 2019)

I just love to spend time with a cup of coffee in winter.


----------



## cinderbike (Sep 23, 2019)

I like pourovers.


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

I went through a bunch of machines, then came to the realization that manual pour over using a ceramic dripper works great. If I want something strong or espresso strength then I use a moka pot. I always buy beans and grind.

As far as coffee beans from the store, can't go wrong with Stumptown and Intelligentsia. I also like some of the Blue Bottle offerings. I've had better, but most of it has been at the source (Nicaragua plantations, Kona coffee plantations, etc.).


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

I have been through a Rancilio Silvia, Hario pour over, Chemex, and French presses but then discovered the Clever Dripper. Part French Press part Pour over. Super easy to clean. I use my Rancilio Rocky to grind my beans and it has never disappointed...owned it for 10+ years and never once had it serviced or repaired.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I also went from super light and sweet cheap coffee to high quality black coffee. I also learned how to make Turkish coffee. It's a proper skill to do it correctly and I enjoy the multi-step process. I have also experimented with different blends. I enjoy it as an afternoon treat, along with a date cookie, or after dinner along with a cognac.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

Username_13 said:


> I started developing *blood sugar issues* ...
> 
> 
> sithjedi333 said:
> ...


FYI for anyone with blood sugar issues and/or high cholesterol and/or heart concerns - always drink paper filtered coffee vs espresso as there are chemicals (from the beans) in unfiltered coffee that aggravate those conditions.

If you know you're free and clear of heart issues / have never had high cholesterol, then unfiltered coffee (i.e., espresso) is better for you (no filter of the oils in the beans)


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

I’ve been using various blends from Peets. My favorite is the house blend. We get the half caf version, because I love my coffee 
Plus it is roasted just before shipping 

Tom V.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I use the Breville Barista Express or an Aeropress. I grind my own beans and prefer Valhalla Coffee Viking Brew (Tacoma WA), but I will settle for Black Rifle CAF.


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm an old New Orleans boy; Community Coffee w/Chicory all the way for me, regardless of the method of brewing.


----------



## theFOXza (Apr 15, 2020)

I actually am making my way through a batch of coffee from South Africa that has chicory in it..


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I have more coffee brewing devices than I can remember and some of which I don’t even know if I got rid of them or have them in storage. These include everything from a $3 phin filter to a $7K espresso machine. Naturally I brew and drink more straight espresso than anything else, but there’s a couple of other brewing devices I like to use from time to time. 

I own 2 Aeropress brewers and I think they are an outstanding device given what you pay for them, the quality of coffee they make, and ease of use. I also really like the Chemex. Both of those things are easy to get really good coffee from and also both of which make great coffee with a little knowledge and mastery. 

As far as coffee goes, I pretty much exclusively buy my beans mail order from companies that roast and then ship within a day or so. After roasting, coffee reaches its peak about a week or two after roast and then goes downhill after that. No matter how you brew coffee, the quality in the cup is always going to largely depend on the quality of the raw materials, namely the coffee beans and the water you use.


----------



## -dustin (Sep 11, 2006)

Got me some cold brew blend from Progress Coffee. Ordered Sunday night, hand delivered yesterday, and into the Filtron yesterday after work. Solid service and turn-around time.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I used to use a blend of Cabo Coffee from Oaxaca and Dunkin Donuts whole beans that I ground, but now just use Starbucks Mocha coffee grinds. I guess I’m just hooked on the latter.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

theFOXza said:


> I actually am making my way through a batch of coffee from South Africa that has chicory in it..










I'm going through a case from New Orleans. ;-)


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

Nespresso.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I used to buy green beans and roast myself. These days though I found a coffee roaster verve.com I trust roasting outsource to  and subscribed to a few best blends they make. Truly best quality I've seen on this side of the pond and lucky to have them around.

As for the coffee makers nothing beats manual coffee grinder properly adjusted to a grind you need for your coffee type and and proper hot-sand way of coffee making. If lazy, I use a quality espresso/cappuccino maker with a grinder, of course.


----------



## metlslug (Jan 9, 2012)

Every week I feed a pound of beans from a fantastic local roaster into my espresso setup (Ceado grinder & Bezzera HX machine) which works great for me, my beans are never older than 7-10 days or so.


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Minuti oro blend whole beans. They go in my Jura and are ground the moment I hit the cappuccino button every morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Not very fancy, but recently I've been brewing Starbucks Siren's blend and have enjoyed it.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

For many years now, it's been San Francisco Bay French roast whole beans which we grind each morning. My wife is Melitta pour over only but I love my Moka pot so do both methods. I prefer espresso but the price of entry at home is too dear so I suffer with the Moka pot method.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I see there are a couple others that use it too. I use a Breville Barista Express & it works great! I started with a nespresso and that is a bit easier, but much more expensive and a lot more limiting. Beans? I like stuff in there so this thing makes everything taste great. $5/lb @ Kirkland brand from Costco tastes the same to me as $15/lb from the fancy roaster


----------



## outlaw468 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a lelit espresso machine. Make the wife a latte every morning using locally sourced beans. I use the chemex for drip.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm from a part of the world, where we enjoy both proper Italian esspresso or macchiato when we drink it out (more often than not) but to start the day with, we cook (a version of) proper Turkish coffee, only difference being that they drink it very sweet and straight while we drink it bitter and usually with a splash of milk.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

outlaw468 said:


> I have a lelit espresso machine. Make the wife a latte every morning using locally sourced beans. I use the chemex for drip.


I didn't know coffee beans were a crop in the US!


----------



## OrionBets (Aug 13, 2020)

Grind my beans, and then use an Aerobie Press.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

CSG said:


> I didn't know coffee beans were a crop in the US!


They sure are in Hawaii


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

SolarPower said:


> They sure are in Hawaii


OK, ya' got me there. I forgot all about Hawaii.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Peets French Roast. Never anything else ever...and when I travel and have to drink other my mornings suck. 
Not sure if its great or if its just what I like...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Coffee to harvest


----------



## kboyle (May 23, 2020)

Iced coffee is the way to go


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My son works in Hawaii 10 weeks on 10 weeks off and brings me boutique peaberry hand harvested coffees I have a number of different ones from different islands, not just Kona, he also gave me a Krups grinder for Christmas. My son in law is a coffee nut and he and I have experimented with all of them and I can tell you that the actual grind of the beans is very important to the flavor and the way it brews. Our next experiment is going to be coarse ground and cowboy style brewed coffee. So far my favs have been Cuban style and just a regular drip. French press was my least fav so far but I think it may have been the grind was at fault.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Picked up some black rifle variety pack whole beans. Once the current beans are out of the Brevile Touch we will top load and give it a try. Heard good things.


----------



## balling916 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nothing but the finest K-cups for me 🧐


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

balling916 said:


> Nothing but the finest K-cups for me 🧐


Hear, hear...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Celebrating beginning of Standard time. I absolutely love my JM Heptagon burr grinder. Although, obviously we coffee lovers have a quality Espresso machines home and I sure do, sometimes nothing is more pleasant than make your own grind and go Turkish


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

We spent well and purchased a fairly nice setup that made different coffees, lattes, frothed milk, etc....it took up so much durn space. 

We donated it to Goodwill. Picked up a slim, space saver Keurig, and I enjoy Peet's Cafè Domingo every morning. It is less fuss, making it more enjoyable


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

Straight double shot espresso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

fetasigma said:


> I use a breville barrista express for my morning lattes, great machine with a built in grinder. As far as coffee goes is use my black rifle - apache gunship. Good combo with the machine no extra addatives
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I have the Barista touch. Right now I have a 10 pack of Gold Star Coffee with various bean selection. Also a couple black rifle coffee company beans.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Anything but starbucks


----------



## steelcityfishanddive (May 2, 2017)

Been using the gold Kona blend whole bean stuff from Costco. Fresh grind every morning has been making some damn good coffee.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lavazza, 3 cups of espresso every day.


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been in and hang around the Houston Coffee scene. Hands down the best roasted coffee here is from Xela Coffee Roasters. Not sure if they are big enough to ship around the country but I highly recommend them. Greenway Coffee Company are large enough to ship around, the local wholefoods started carrying a few bag of beans.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

cruzmisl said:


> I have a Ratio 8 and an Elektra T1 for espresso based drinks. Recently I added a new much more affordable "brewing" device. Buy yourself an ISI whipping siphon and nitrous chargers. Add 100g of your favorite coffee (grind for French press) 500g water and charge with two nitrous chargers and put it in the fridge for two hours. Bleed off pressure and strain using a Chemex style filter. Use deliciously smooth coffee however you like! Dilute with water around 50/50 or to your taste
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I'd be afraid to try that.......... I might like it.


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)

Friday afternoon pick-me-up at the office... AeroPress + home roast Bolivian from Coffee Bean Corral.


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Minutti oro beans
Cappuccino made in a Jura every morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

switched to black coffee as per my doctor recommendation coz he knew I'm addicted to coffee


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gearguywb (May 17, 2011)

Grind every morning and then use a Moccamaster drip machine. Have for years. Really great quality coffee


----------



## dreamer101 (Feb 9, 2021)

I love my espresso black and with a little added sugar  Yesterday has been the first time I went to a real café again (in my country all restaurants and coffeeshops were closed for more than half a year now...) it was soo good to really sit inside a café and enjoy a really good coffee and cake with a friend, it`s unbelievable how much I missed it...


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Best coffees I have ever drank were:
1. Inexpensive every day cup: Columbia Supremo
2. More expensive and more delicious: Costa Rica Terrazu
3. Relatively expensive but most delicious: Blue Mountain Jamaica

I prefer light roast, it tastes more balanced to me compared with dark roasted coffees.

I second Peets Coffee rec. Great shop, you can create your custom blend Name it and send it to your friends as a surprise gift. Needless to say some of the custom names printed on the bag were equally surprising to my friends...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

For those who are interested, besides freshness and preparation methods, there are two things I’ve found which most heavily influence coffee taste which are altitude and roasting levels. Coffees grown at similar altitudes will have similar attributes all other things being equal which is going to be particularly evident with lighter roasts. Darker roasts produce a less acidic result and at some level will have the strongest influence on taste. Blending all of those things creates complexity although most blends are performed prior to roasting. All of this assumes 100% arabica as robusta is a whole different ballgame.


----------

